# Special needs handicap pigeon needs a forever loving home in Los Angeles, CA



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2016)

Los Angeles, California.
Special needs handicap pigeon needs a forever loving home

Roller Pigeon is 4 years old. Was born handicapped. Cannot walk or fly. Sits in a nest shape ring.*Sits in his nest because both legs are non functioning.
One leg is turned backwards, the other is in the correct position but he doesn't have strength to support self. He has leg spasms in the deformed leg, so can not control his body to be able to eat unless he is bundled. I'll wrap him so that he is still, then he has total control to eat & drink. I do this several times a day. He loves being held & falls asleep while holding him.
Other than his handicap, he is very healthy and eats well.

I can no longer care for him and provide him quality time. He deserves someone who can give him lots of *love & attention. He would make a great companion.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping him! Hope someone will adopt him soon and give him lots of love. Can you post a photo?


----------



## MysticLilui (Jan 21, 2017)

He sounds like a sweetheart! Unfortunately I live in Georgia so I am not in your area. If i was I would totally take him in.I hope he finds his next loving home very soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He doesn't fly either? Maybe quality of life has to be considered here. I know that isn't popular with some of the members here, but to be fair to the animal, do you really think he is having a good time?
And can you really be sure that another person will devote enough time to care for him?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I know we could easily care for him. But we are several hours away. I sent an email to Terry Whatley hoping for a suggested resource. As long as the bird is happy i think he can have a quality life. Our beloved Phoebe was critically injured and had a great eight year life. People with disabilities can still have a quality life as can animals. We have a cat from the pound who had five serious diseases...the vet just wanted to euthanize her but we fixed her up and she is a wonderful happy loving creature despite some continued problems.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There is a big difference between a handicap, and a bird who cannot walk or fly, and can only sit in one spot all day, in his own poop, until someone can take the time to clean him. Can't eat either unless you are there to help it. What does he do when you are at work all day? Even with a person there all day, the quality is questionable. 
I don't know why you feel that he is happy. Keeping something going is not always the kindest thing we can do for them. I think sometimes it just makes the people feel better for whatever reason.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

My father is in a state a lot like the pigeon and i think trying to keep him happy is better than any other options.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How do you compare people to pigeons? Animals live in the moment. If most of their moments are without quality, it can be kinder to let them go painlessly. If I had a dog like that who could not get up or move, and couldn't walk, I don't think it would be kinder to keep him alive, just for the sake of being alive.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

I understand what you are saying Jay. Yes a bird turning into a vegetable like state its better to euthanize. But I think this bird needs a splint or some tool to help it move or keep it in place while it does something.

Poster said the bird can eat and drink while bundled.For movement I think something can be done.

Maybe the deformed leg can be amputated ? Perhaps the spasms will stop and the bird will learn how to stand on one leg ?

This needs to be checked with an avian vet of course.

@[email protected]@
Did you manage to find anyone to take him? or check with an avian vet about his state?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't know why it can't walk. Maybe was a splayed leg when young. Maybe not. But a four year old pigeon is not going to be able to walk on one leg that hasn't been used since hatched. Don't even know if both legs were bad. But after 4 years of wasting, he isn't going to be able to use it now. If he never got up and stretched it, it could well be contracted in the sitting position. Not trying to be pessimist, just a realist. I think it sad that it has had to be that way for so long. Sad when these things happen to any animal.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I agree with Jay, how can you tell if a bird is happy anyway? I think owners sometimes can't face euthanasia and for their own sake choose to think their animal is happy and contented while it personally has no other choice. I can't imagine seeing a bird live this kind of life and think there are far more things worse than a peaceful pain free death, plus I wouldn't trust anyone to commit to the care this poor little fellow needs. 
He's spent four years as a bird never actually being a bird and I think that's sad enough and long enough for his imprisonment to end - in peace.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think that sometimes people are afraid of death, and they put that on the animal. They are afraid to die, and believe that life is always better than death. 
An animal doesn't think in those terms. They live in the moment, in the now. They know what is, but don't worry about what will be. Death doesn't have to be a bad thing. Sometimes it is a good thing, a blessing. A peaceful sleep. Sometimes the kindest thing to do is to give them that peace.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Unless he is in pain i think it is unkind to suggest euthanasia. He doesnt know any different than how he is so doesnt miss flying. Pigeons deserve at least as much consideration as people. Disability should not mean death. He eats well and loves being held which sounds like life is still valuable to him.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

The problem with severely disabled birds is that most people do not have the time for them or its too much work.

Another reason is we ask ourselves what is the quality of life this bird? We have to evaluate and see. But Its really hard to know what to do in this cases. As humans we get emotionally attached and death is a very sensitive subject. We can think but how do we know whats best?

I private messaged the poster offering him a home. I hope he is willing to ship to my country. Of course I will try to find a service which will deliver fast(1 day/or very soon)and handle the bird properly.

Regarding the vet he has not seen a proper avian vet. He saw a normal vet who said there was a risk with doing the surgery.

If I get the bird I will see options regarding the leg. If it was fixed early it would have been much easier.

Also I can try to pair the bird with another bird with supervision and that is really calm. Birds tend to be happier with other birds.

So this can help with the quality of life a bit. His mental needs would be met in having a mate to love him.

Some people do not have the resources to take care of disabled animals and money is another problem. Home can be found but its very rare.

The poster has good intentions. But I think its a problem of resources.
He needs someone with better resources and time. He did not have the option of evaluating it properly. So if he ships the bird I can check and I have the all the time needed.

I am going to do my best to help this bird. I will see every option and check his health and get him properly evaluated. Let us see what happens.Perhaps there is still hope. The bird hasn't been professionally seen.

I hope all goes well. If I get the bird I will keep everyone updated.

Also I just wanted to say my post is not to offend anyone. I just hope this topic doesn't get out of hand.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Dotty, that is very kind of you.


----------

